# Fehlermeldung: No space left on device, closing control ...

## Loosar

closing controll connection.

Mein Problem beläuft sich darauf, dass ich diese Fehlermeldung angezeigt bekomme, wenn ich versuche über wget auf das stage archiv zuzugreifen, dies geht immer nur bis 67 Prozent. Was muss ich machen? 

BITTE so einfach wie möglich schreiben, ich habe Null Plan und hänge schon seit Stunden/Tage an Gentoo - es nicht mein Wille -es ist meine Pflicht sich damit auseinanderzusetzen wegen einem Projekt/Studium.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Gehts um die Gentoo Installation, bist du noch auf der LiveCD oder im chroot? 

Wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt, geht der Platz aus auf welchem das runtergeladene Archiv gespeichert werden soll. Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass du noch auf der LiveCD bist und entweder deine Festplatte nicht nach /mnt/gentoo gemounted hast, oder dass du vergessen hast ins Verzeichnis /mnt/gentoo zu wechseln. Dann wird das Archiv halt nicht auf die Festplatte geladen sondern in den RAM, solange da noch Platz ist.

 *Loosar wrote:*   

> ... es nicht mein Wille -es ist meine Pflicht sich damit auseinanderzusetzen wegen einem Projekt/Studium.

 

Gentoo ist eine tolle Distribution und wenn du keinen Bock drauf hast, erklär das deinem Prof. Mit so einem Spruch machst dir hier jedenfalls keine Freunde.

----------

